# Really bad cramping and nausea



## pipsqueak51 (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't know what has been going on but lately my whole tummy hurts really bad and nausea unreal. There are some days where I can't even sit cause the pelvic pain will be unreal. I do everything the doctors tell me to do too. Lately I'll go from marbles to normal then to mush then liquid. Then there are days where I go normal to marbles to mush. Then days where my bottom end throbs after a episode. Lately the nausea been so unreal I don't know what to do. I have tried every single diet. I know when I have a bad attack if I eat mush or liquid that would be it. Soon as I add solid forget it stomache hurts like hell. Tried all ibs meds they work in the beginning and then after a while I feel worse on them. Tried peppermint, fennel for nausea don't help. Any suggestions? Tried relaxation disks, yoga, walking, cardio etc... Tried low fod map diet and was even worse.


----------

